# ribs without foil



## anzio (Aug 9, 2016)

Let me start by saying I have a masterbuilt electric smoker and I'm not a big fan of wrapping BBQ in foil. I've made a brisket without foil tenting and it came great, smokey, and juicy. Next, I'm gonna try pork ribs. I'm thinking 4 racks of baby back and everyone says use foil. I hate foil. Can I get some sound advice on time and temp without foil?

                                                                           thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2016)

Most BB ribs will take about 5 hours without foil.

I use a thermapen to check the IT of the ribs & we like them at 195.

Just a little before fall off the bone which would be 200.

Since this is your first post, would you swing by roll call & introduce yourself.

Then we can all give you a proper welcome.

Al


----------



## anzio (Aug 10, 2016)

Thats Al for the rib advice and the roll call advice


----------

